# Toys and Collar for new pup



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm starting to gather a few things together for our new pup that we will be getting in April. I have alot of stuffed animal toys but I don't know what kind to get for the new pup to chew on. Do they like nylabones? (already have a kong). Also I need to get a collar for her but what size should I get. (mom is a 14 inch cocker and dad is a 15 inch mini poodle). Any other advice for me. It's been 13 years since I last had a puppy to raise. I'm sure there are things I'm forgetting.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I would buy a very cheap puppy and collar for practicing walking indoors and the garden, as it will get chewed! You can upgrade after injections ready for "proper" walks
Nylabones are good chews - but can upset some tummies, leading to the runs 
A small stag / antler horn may be better.
Lots of good quality kitchen roll!! 
A nice puppy brush to get them used to been groomed and handled from an early age. 
Small rubber squeaks and tuggy ropes are good. 
I also found the soft toys that didn't have stuffing in were great.
Puppy blanket & a cheap bed - as that too will probably get trashed! 
Have fun puppy shopping x
Is it a boy or girl - any names?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

'I would buy a very cheap puppy'!! not so sure about that, but yes a small cheap puppy collar is best to start with, it is surprising how tiny their necks are as young pups.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha cheap puppy - missing word lead!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Already got three beds ( one for night in our bedroom, one for living room and one for basement family room), lots of blankets, several leashes and a flexi lead, brushes and combs ect from our last dog, even have boots, coats and a life jacket. It's just the "puppy" stuff to get that I need help remembering. I'm hoping for a little girl so possible names are Maggie, Sophie or Holly. Should I get an 8inch collar or a 10 inch one to start with? Thanks for all your suggestions, looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think it will matter as they can adjust, if she is very small then maybe the smaller one.
Ruby had a little cat collar on when we got her x


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

Good to see this post as it's giving me ideas on anything I've forgotten to pick up!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's neck was very tiny when she was a baby so got the smallest collar I could find. It was adjustable and she still has the same collar now Her neck is very small I have adjusted as she grew but the one I got her she has had for a year now I think her neck is now only 11 inches around!


----------

